# Phone return fee (paid as promised)



## 140858 (Feb 16, 2018)

Left in car at 5 am last fare of the night. On my first fare the next day I get calls from the phone, ignore them, then I hear it ring again and looking for somewhere to put it until passenger goes through app to try to get it (I'm wanting the $25 return item fee) then this guy messages $100. As soon as I noticed this I cancel a no show and head immediately over to pick up a bill! Love late night ubering. Guy was clearly ****ed up last night but really needed his phone!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

You should have charged for delivery.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Good job, 

If they offer $100 for immediate return it's highly unethical to charge through the apps for it.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

HighDrive said:


> View attachment 640573
> 
> 
> Left in car at 5 am last fare of the night. On my first fare the next day I get calls from the phone, ignore them, then I hear it ring again and looking for somewhere to put it until passenger goes through app to try to get it (I'm wanting the $25 return item fee) then this guy messages $100. As soon as I noticed this I cancel a no show and head immediately over to pick up a bill! Love late night ubering. Guy was clearly ****ed up last night but really needed his phone!


I once got $50 from a guy after fast return of his phone. Some developing countries monthly income of people are $50 to $100 lol and here we're getting that easily


----------



## 140858 (Feb 16, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> I once got $50 from a guy after fast return of his phone. Some developing countries monthly income of people are $50 to $100 lol and here we're getting that easily


God bless America, my highest off app phone return fee was $20 before this.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Good job,
> 
> If they offer $100 for immediate return it's highly unethical to charge through the apps for it.


Actually, he did not offer $100 -- he offered &100.
I don't know the conversion rate of & to $.


----------

